# Sa Rci



## raffal (Dec 15, 2005)

I am trying to contact SA RCI to get PIN number  first - so I can start using RCI website (in order to log on) but the email address is not valid.Does anobody knows how to contact them?? -(go@rci.co.za - not valid)
Rafal


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 15, 2005)

*Try The Regular USA Offices Of RCI.*

I don't think you need to go through RCI-SA -- not if you're a USA resident. 

For RCI membership, I believe they go by the country where you live, not the country where your timeshare resort is. 

If you call RCI & I'm wrong, at least you'll be in contact with somebody at RCI who can set you straight. 

Good luck. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## vincenton (Dec 15, 2005)

Call RCI USA. They should be able to help you out.

Vincent.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2005)

Charl Bruwer at RCI SA is a very good contact to have; he has helped immensely with clearing deposits in a hurry, etc... He may or may not be able to help with your PIN, but here's his info as it can't hurt to have it:

cbruwer@rci.co.za


----------



## philemer (Dec 15, 2005)

RCI SA will help get your week deposited w/RCI USA and you'll then use the USA website. 

Phil


----------



## raffal (Dec 16, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I found out what happened...They made mistake with my address:
Instead of Las Vegas, NEVADA...they had Las Vegas , Georgia.I didnt even know they are 2 Las Vegas in USA..I guess we learn everyday!
Thanks once again,everything is fine!
Good luck with your trades!
Rafal


----------



## Diane (Dec 16, 2005)

There is also Las Vegas, New Mexico which is more likely to come to mind here than the one in Nevada. Beside the name there is no similarity. The NM one being a Victorian style mountain town east of Santa Fe.

Diane


----------

